# Sub available southeastern mass



## beungood

I am in Braintree and will travel to plow. Have a 2500HD with 8 foot snoway Ht plow.

Jack


----------



## jeff45

if you want to plow for your town i bet they would hire you in an instant, if not, quincy is going crazy right now looking for plowers for the city. you can take a stop by there.


----------



## beungood

*Our town won't let plow*

Our town will not let us plow either, as Quincy has barred their Police and Firefighters. I think I would have to re-register my truck under a family member and then have them drive it. I may run by Quincy Public works tomorrow am and give them a try otherwise I will just have to cruise neighboorhoods.

JAck


----------



## jeff45

what city/town are yoou a cop/figher fighter in?


----------



## T.W. Barrett

Whats the City of Quincy paying? Are they set up like the Mass State highway dept? Meaning no leeway, slow and late paying, GPS. State starts at $50 hr. I left the State because they wouldnt allow me to break off the route do my condos and drives then come back. Plus the state now follows you in unmarked cars to watch.


----------



## jeff45

T.W. Barrett said:


> Whats the City of Quincy paying? Are they set up like the Mass State highway dept? Meaning no leeway, slow and late paying, GPS. State starts at $50 hr. I left the State because they wouldnt allow me to break off the route do my condos and drives then come back. Plus the state now follows you in unmarked cars to watch.


i think its around 65 for a regular 1 ton with just a plow and 80 an hour with a salter, they supply.


----------



## T.W. Barrett

jeff45 said:


> i think its around 65 for a regular 1 ton with just a plow and 80 an hour with a salter, they supply.


 thanx might check it out


----------



## jeff45

T.W. Barrett said:


> thanx might check it out


did you try it?


----------



## T.W. Barrett

jeff45 said:


> did you try it?


I left a message yesterday at noon for the Quincy dpw. If I dont get a call I will go down to the main yard.


----------



## jeff45

T.W. Barrett said:


> I left a message yesterday at noon for the Quincy dpw. If I dont get a call I will go down to the main yard.


any luck? my bobcat is still working for the city at nights cleaning the side walkspayup


----------



## DESTEFANO3782

If You Want To Work In The Danvers Area I Pay 60 An Hour For An 8 Ft


----------



## beungood

*06/07*

I'll work for you this year if you need some subs


----------



## beungood

*Quincy is hiring*

A firend gave me the rates for 2005 and it starts at $60/hr for 3/4-1 ton and goes up. I am a Cop in Braintree and we were told we can't plow for the town. The roads are horrible though so I rather plow for Quincy. I hear they might bbe having an Oreintation either this week or next for this season.


----------



## T.W. Barrett

I just jumped on in Hanover, they are still looking.


----------

